# Carbon insert: Should you use it or not?



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, friends!
I have a HOB filter (AC 110) and want to know if you use or not the carbon insert that is supposed to be in it. What are your recommendations for this case? :-? 
Thanks in advance for your replies!!!


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I never use it.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Keep it in case you have to use it to remove meds from the water after treating fish. Thats the only reason I use it. Repace it with another sponge or more bio media.


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello!
Thanks for your help guys!!! :thumb:


----------



## forum-guy (Aug 3, 2008)

You know, I've heard that carbon medium makes well for biological filtration after the 3 week or 1 month grace period (however long) when the carbon is no longer effective!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I think carbon has a place.... just not all the time. Lots of dissolved organics and what not that you'll simply never dilute, even with 50% water changes since you're only getting half. So, I feel that a chemical filter has its place.

...of course, as has already been said: the stuff is only good for a week or two at most... and it's expensive... which is why I only use it once a month or so, and run filter wool or cloth in its place when I'm not using it.

-Ryan


----------



## goldtopper (Jun 27, 2008)

Dumb Question-
So how do you keep the ammonia down without carbon? Simply with water changes?
My 55 has 2 Emporer 400's. Any help clearing this up mucho appreciato!


----------



## forum-guy (Aug 3, 2008)

goldtopper said:


> Dumb Question-
> So how do you keep the ammonia down without carbon? Simply with water changes?
> My 55 has 2 Emporer 400's. Any help clearing this up mucho appreciato!


Not a dumb question! A good, complete filter contains three parts in filtering your tank. Mechanical, Chemical, and Biological!

Mechanical filtration traps debris that can be seen in your water such as extra poop, or left over fish flakes using a physical method. This is usually done with a filtering pad of some sorts. When the pad is cleaned out, the Waste is then Removed physically from the water (hence why it is so important not just to have a filter, but to clean it too)

Chemical Filtration will chemically Absorb impurities in the water that you cannot see with your eyes. These include diluted chemicals that the carbon absorbs like Ammonia and Nitrates.

Biological filtration is the art of growing active colonies of bacteria on any tank surface that has good aeration! Biological filtration is SOO IMPORTANT because it converts Ammonia and Nitrites to harmless Nitrates to later be removed by a water change!

That is why Chemical Filtration is often not even needed, because Biological Filtration does a lot of the work for you and at both a much better and cheaper rate!


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

goldtopper said:


> Dumb Question-
> So how do you keep the ammonia down without carbon? Simply with water changes?
> My 55 has 2 Emporer 400's. Any help clearing this up mucho appreciato!


You should have no detectable ammonia in your tank, unless you are cycling the tank. If your tap water has ammoina in it it should be treated( with a product like Prime) prior to a water change. Like forum-guy said" Your biological filteration should be able to take care of ammoinia and nitrites for you".


----------

